
The Hard Evidence: Business Is Slowing Down - yummyfajitas
http://fortune.com/2016/01/28/business-decision-making-project-management/
======
protomyth
Interesting stat: "Meanwhile the average time to deliver an office IT project
increased by more than a month from 2010 to 2015, and now stands at over 10
months from start to delivery—this particular nugget coming from a study we
conducted with 2,000 project managers at more than 60 global organizations."

